# best holster for g19



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

Have a glock G19 Gen 4. What would be the best owb holster?


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

That really depends on what kind of retention your looking for and what is comfortable for you. There's clip holsters, kydex, pancake, leather, nylon... etc, etc.

A lot will also depend on where you plan to carry (3 O'clock, 5 O'clock, appendix) and your body type. Don't be surprised if you eventually end up with a collection of holsters over time... it's almost inevitable.

My own personal experiences with many types of holsters has led me to the realization that you should avoid cheap holsters.... paying more will get you better materials, stitching/rivits, better fit and overall quality. Buy once, cry once... and try some out to see what you like. I actually switch holsters depending on my attire and level of concealment or activity.

I personally prefer leather pancake open top style or a kydex with 2 sets of belt loops... but you may prefer something different.








^ Some of what's out there.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

I'll go with the Safariland, 'ALS'. (on a paddle) 

http://www.safariland.com/DutyGear/product.aspx?pid=6378


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

My opinion is that Safariland gear is far from the best in the quality department. (Read cheap)


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I use a #2 holster by fist holsters out of brooklyn.


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

have heard/read that galco has a good owb. anyone know?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have found the following holsters to work best for my purposes. All are OWB and are for belt use. Note: I said for my purposes;


Fobus Evolution (_not_ their standard holster)
Comp-Tac belt
DeSantis Mini Slide
Safariland ALS

What goes on my side most always is the Fobus Evolution, followed by the Comp-Tac belt holster. Both of these serve my needs and requirements very well with my G23's and my G19 (gen3's, all). I don't make use of my DeSantis any more because it is leather. A man was killed when holstering his G23 in Springfield, VA about two years ago. A part of the leather holster had turned in, or was pushing in by a seat belt buckle, when he was re-holstering in his vehicle. The gun discharged, sending a bullet through his right thigh and severing his femur artery. His children were in the vehicle with him. He had the presence of mind to call 911 but bled out before he could be saved.

The Fobus Evolution belt holster is one of the best kydex holsters for my use, requirements, needs, and purposes. I don't care for their standard holsters at all but the Evolution series is totally different from their standard unit. Access to my firearm for draw and fire practice is excellent and I have done this hundreds of times with both dry fire and live ammo practice. Not the best holster for concealment with light shirts, not to mention tighter fitting ones. Loose shirts, untucked, work fine. And open carry is great with this holster. It looks fairly subtle and professional.

I like the Safariland ALS and believe it to have the best press button release design. However, I wear my shirts untucked and they tend to get in the way of that button. The Comp-Tac belt holster is VERY strong and has no cant (it is straight up and down). Rides slightly higher than the Fobus, which does have a mild forward cant, but is a great kydex holster. The Comp-Tac also tends to wear a little closer to the body which is good for better concealment. A nice side benefit is that it also makes access to you pocket easier.

In my experience, kydex holsters tend to offer the best protection when all factors are considered. The example I gave in the last paragraph is one factor. Another is once I was wearing my DeDantis Mini Slide and was carrying one of my gen2 G23's which had an extended magazine catch. I had filed and emoried the catch face down so that it didn't protrude too much and also to give it a smooth face with no sharp corners. Still the leather had enough movement under normal conditions to cause it to depress that catch and release the magazine some. Would have been in for a surprise if I had to use that gun.

In closing, I would like to reiterate that this is just one man's opinion. Others will have different ideas about what is best for them. If you are wise, ask them why they like a particular holster... what are their real reasons for choosing what they use most often. I gave you mine.


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm assuming the owb requirement is because you will be open carrying?


----------



## ken grant (Nov 9, 2008)

Drawers full of holsters both expensive and cheap.
My most used OWB is Glock's Sport/Combat.
Depending on dress, I use it both outside the belt or inside the belt.


----------



## Desertrat (Apr 26, 2007)

I use Galco, cuz it's made in Phoenix, and I live about 10 miles from it.


----------



## Easy_CZ (Jul 20, 2012)

Leather: Mitch Rosen, UBG or R. Grizzle. Kydex: Raven or Alabama Holster

Single clip, one-size-fits-all nylon holsters suck.


----------

